# Steelhead?



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

Caught this bugger today on the Ausable..... Is this a salmon or a steelhead?


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Salmon....prime river specimen. Surprised its still alive


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks like a big pink salmon


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walle gator (Apr 17, 2011)

Had no idea they were still around this time in the year! Nice find


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah thought it was kinda weird looking for a steelhead cause of the big hump back, almost like a pink salmon. FWIW it was 29 inches and 11 lbs.


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

That's a buck steelhead

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

StonedFly said:


> That's a buck steelhead
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Yep! Humped back or not, this is definitely a buck steel.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

100% steelhead......dark fall run male


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful winter steel.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

StonedFly said:


> That's a buck steelhead
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yup sure is.. What a "boot" congrats on the fine specimen..

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Stealie with out a dought! Beautiful buck!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

That is a beautiful winter male steelhead!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I didn't realize they got that knarly. .. wow

Not used to seeing "BOOTS"


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

Steelhead it is.....seen lotta buck steelheads before but yeah this one was kind of knarly looking.


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

It's a steelhead and while the color is beautiful that guy sure got beat up in the hatchery(it some type if birth defect). But looks like he's survived just fine. I've seen 10+ pound chinooks with what looks like a healed broken back. Some of them survive just fine, albeit funky looking.


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Caught this one on the west side over the weekend. Definitely a steelhead


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

100% mutant hatchery steel! They sure ain't as pretty as the wild ones, but I don't feel any guilt when I put them on a rope.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

limige said:


> I didn't realize they got that knarly. .. wow
> 
> Not used to seeing "BOOTS"


Obviously you don't know river "lingo" that's a "boot" to me. 

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

duckhtr213890 said:


> Caught this one on the west side over the weekend. Definitely a steelhead
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice fish bud, better have your netting skills together this weekend I foresee you with my net in your hand regularly . Lol Nice fish bud..

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## the_skog (Jan 19, 2006)

I am not hip to the river jive. What is a buck and what is a boot steelies? 

Thanks cats


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

"Buck" is a male. "Boot" is what goes on your foot for protection during inclement weather.
Definitely Steel.


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Nice fish bud, better have your netting skills together this weekend I foresee you with my net in your hand regularly . Lol Nice fish bud..
> 
> Sent from my bloody fingertips


I'll have to see how your net skills are first before I decide if I'm gonna put your fish in the net or help em with a early release 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jigginit (Dec 6, 2013)

U D said:


> "Buck" is a male. "Boot" is what goes on your foot for protection during inclement weather.
> Definitely Steel.


Great job that's a one of a kind wall hanger nice.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

U D said:


> "Buck" is a male. "Boot" is what goes on your foot for protection during inclement weather.
> Definitely Steel.


Thanks for the clarification !!!!!! I didn't know that !!!!!

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Boot refers to a dark fish that's been in the river a long time. Used most often with salmon on their death bed. They are dark like a boot.


----------



## smokey79 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sweet fish!!


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

duckhtr213890 said:


> Caught this one on the west side over the weekend. Definitely a steelhead
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I would of turned that "skipper" loose if i caught it !!! 

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

limige said:


> Boot refers to a dark fish that's been in the river a long time. Used most often with salmon on their death bed. They are dark like a boot.


 The color of a fish usually has nothing to do with how long it has been in a river or how deep that it was where you caught it in the lake. It does have a lot to do with the species and how close it is to spawning.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Das Boot!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Robert Holmes said:


> The color of a fish usually has nothing to do with how long it has been in a river or how deep that it was where you caught it in the lake. It does have a lot to do with the species and how close it is to spawning.


Yes the color does have something to do with it when its in the river !! They come in silver from the lake and the river water is different than the lake , i don't know the right explanation for it but i do know the river turns the fish from one color to the other..

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Yes the color does have something to do with it when its in the river !! They come in silver from the lake and the river water is different than the lake , i don't know the right explanation for it but i do know the river turns the fish from one color to the other..
> 
> Sent from my bloody fingertips


Tony, you're supposed to be fishin' not textin'.....any luck ?


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Cedar Swamp said:


> Tony, you're supposed to be fishin' not textin'.....any luck ?


I'am right now .. No more texting i promise.!!!! 

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I'd love to know how long that thing has been in the river....


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

They can and do turn color out in the lake. It is their spawning colors,all male trout and char do this to some extent. Landlocked fish that don't run rivers will too.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Fish on Ausable !!

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Not sure that it is a hatchery fish. Appears to have all the fins right? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

DGuw85 said:


> Not sure that it is a hatchery fish. Appears to have all the fins right?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It dont matter if it has all its fins, that's what i was told by the biologist up there. So no way to tell native or planted fish..

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> I'am right now .. No more texting i promise.!!!!
> 
> Sent from my bloody fingertips


Yes good numbers !! Oops were on the top half !!! Lol

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## THE JUDGE (Feb 23, 2012)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Yes good numbers !! Oops were on the top half !!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my bloody fingertips


Haven't seen a steelhead picture from you in like 20 years lol Me and Don are hitting the river this weekend Hope to see you up there Will be in my new Sea Ark Steelhead boat Maybe we can hook up !!!!!


----------



## THE JUDGE (Feb 23, 2012)

the judge said:


> haven't seen a steelhead picture from you in like 20 years lol me and don are hitting the river this weekend hope to see you up there will be in my new sea ark steelhead boat maybe we can hook up !!!!!


----------

